# Hi Guys! Remember us???



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

It's been a while since I've been able to post. Missed you all and of course your cute chi babies. :wink: 

It seems like we spent the entire summer at the vet but all is well now. Cody is getting prettier everyday and bigger! He weighs a whopping 13.2 lbs. :shock: He and Annabelle are on a diet per the vet. Annabelle needs to lose about a lb. and Cody needs to lose 3 lbs. Cody was just diagnosed with a grade 2 luxating patella on his right back leg.  No surgery for now and hopefully it won't get any worse. Callie is as silly as ever. Here are a few pics.

One of all 3 of them. Not the best but they are all in it. Annabelle on the back of the sofa, Callie standing and Cody sitting.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

Cody ,Callie and Annabelle  they are looking beautiful as ever :wave: welcome back xxx


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks Nat!

Your 3 look so cute in your siggy!


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Awww all 3 are so cute! Love seeing pics of them.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

I love pic #2! They are really beautiful!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi, I am so happy to see you back! My gosh! They are all just gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!! I love Cody's coat! :wave:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wave: We've missed you guys...  They look as cute as always!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

It's been too long!!! Annabelle and Callie are gorgeous!!!

And Cody :love7: He is stunning!!!!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Hello and welcome back, I dont know if we have met but I am Julie and these are Trinity & Smiffy.
Your dogs are gorgeous and what fantastic clours Cody & Callie are.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Look at that! Cooper has a little buddy!  Tell me all about him or her. 

Hi Kelly! It's good to see you! I hope you are doing okay after the hurricane.

Hi Vala! Good to see you too! 

Thank you all for the nice comments.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey nice to see you, your babies are gorgeous as ever :wave:


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Welcome back, or should I say welcome since I'm new here and didn't know you and your lovely babies before!!!

Angie, Socrates and Bella


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

hi :wave: your babies are gorgeous


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

They're all stunning 

I just recently came back myself  ... WELCOME BACK!!  :wave:


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Those are 3 VERY beautiful Chis! :wave:


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

I remember you!! Infact just about 2 days ago I was thinking about your Annabelle, didn't she have some medical problems? I don't remember what the outcome was but it looks like you have 3 beautiful chi's.. :lol: 

Cody is one handsome stud!! 8)


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Oh my gosh, I have missed you and the gang so much!!! Look at Cody, sooooo handsome!!! And Annabelle and Callie, so beautiful! I'm so happy to see you guys!!! :wave:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

It's so good to see familiar faces and chi's.  

Hello to all the new people too! 

Yes, Annabelle had some health problems. They had me thinking all sorts of horrible things and then the other 2 got sick too. They had the same symptoms so I knew it wasn't some dreadful disease. Somehow Annabelle got Giardia and passed it to the other 2. They passed it back and forth all summer but finally we are rid of it.


----------



## spunkypeach (Nov 28, 2005)

your doggies are all color coordinated! real cute!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

They are GORGEOUS  !!!!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey and welcome back! Your chi's are beautiful!!!!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Thank you all! It's nice to see you all again! :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Good to hear that they are all better! :wave:


----------

